# my therapist gives bad advice, should i change?



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

like when i asked my therapist for some advice on how to deal with anxiety she sayed "just push yourself and talk, dont push people away." and one time when i told her that the anxiety was too high, she told me that she didnt have any advice for that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Typical therapist....If you don't feel like she is helping then change. I'm on my second therapist.


----------



## StevendeBoer (May 8, 2015)

Well, if she doesn't know how to help you then you have no reason to stay. There s so much good advice a psychologist could give you. So if you're with one that can't help you, I think you'd do best to leave.

It's not uncommon for people to move on to another psychologist so you don't have to feel bad for leaving.

Good luck


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Therapists are usually not hired if they have any sort of mental illness.. which is good I suppose, but sometimes I feel like if a therapist ever had bad anxiety or bad depression before it would help them understand patients better.. cause if you have a bunch of therapists who never experienced that then it's hard for them to really understand the extreme cases..


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah get someone else dude.


----------



## Francus (Apr 16, 2015)

lifeimpossible123 said:


> like when i asked my therapist for some advice on how to deal with anxiety she sayed "just push yourself and talk, dont push people away." and one time when i told her that the anxiety was too high, she told me that she didnt have any advice for that.


Well, I guess you should change therapists. Nevertheless, and as trivial as it sounds, I found "pushing myself" as the best method there is. Exposure therapy is a well known way to overcome fears (anxiety included). After a lot of it you get better and feel much less uncomfortable in social situations.

When I remember how I was like 3-4 years ago, or even in high-school (let's just say it was really bad back then), I'm absolutely certain I'd never improve even by a little bit (and I did, by *a lot*), if I never exposed myself as much as I could. And that doesn't mean I did it at EVERY opportunity, of course I avoided some situations sometimes, as we all do, but I did it taking little baby steps (and that's precisely what you should do). Drinking helped too, at that time (but I defnitely don't recommend it, except in small amounts and not that often), at least to get me used to social situations, but it was my own effort that did most of the benefit. Hope this helps and doesn't sound as idiotic as I now feel it does, lol. Good luck.


----------

